
How A Tuxedoed Sommelier Wound Up Homeless in California - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/28/us/homeless-san-francisco.html
======
ksbakan
Tldr: he got addicted to cocaine, got fired from his job because of his drug
problem, and turned to a life of crime to feed the addiction.

~~~
thelazydogsback
Also, he's a Sommelier in California... Can't swing a bottle of Pinot down
there without hitting at least one Sommelier.

